# First E Mail



## Ken N Tx (Feb 10, 2017)

The first electronic mail.
.


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 10, 2017)

Ok!  I'm smiling with all my teeth.  I have all the "Have Gun Will Travel" shows on DVD.  It ran for 6 years and we are watching the 2nd year.  I enjoy the "Wire Paladin" at the beginning of each show which tells you about the actors or writers of each show.  However, my favourite western is "Gunsmoke" which ran for about 22 years.  I'm watching the 2nd half of the 2nd year.  I believe 12 years if available from Amazon.  Wonder if I'll see all the shows before I "kick the bucket".  It would be nice.


----------



## jujube (Feb 10, 2017)

My father loved the TV westerns and "Have Gun Will Travel" and "Gunsmoke" were his two favorites.  He did an excellent Dennis Weaver imitation that always had us in stitches.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 10, 2017)




----------

